# Latigos or billet staps?



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

We have long latigo/cinch staps on both sides of our saddles. Any saddle I have I've switched out the short off billet to a latigo. I wonder how many folks prefer the latigo. When looking at new saddles I noticed many (most?) have the little short off billet on the off side instead of the long latigo strap. Do you keep it or change it out?

I like them because your cinching from both sides. I think with the off billet your pulling the girth skin to one direction only. If you draw up from both sides equally, your bringing up the cinch straight under the horse with equal pressure to both sides. Personally I count the holes in the strap and make sure I am the same on both sides.


----------



## dewaynehousehorsemanship (May 24, 2009)

i just use one on the left side because i dont really ride with a tight saddle a lot. But just depends on what makes you happy.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, I'm really interested in what others use and what the advantages are of one or the other. I bought a new saddle recently and it came with both the short billet and the long cinch strap. I'm using the long one of course


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

I have the short offside billet.

I actually wish Western saddles were easier to cinch up. Seems like the English folks have us beat in that department


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I dunno, I think western is easier to slide to fit. Can't tell you how many times a horse has been between holes on an english girth. Pain in the butt. 
Oh, I have saddle that are both ways. Usually I stick with the short off, but for some of the older horses, or fatter horses, there may be a double latigo cinch.


----------



## Cayuse (May 28, 2009)

I use a short off but I don't use the holes. I just tie it up and I ride with a somewhat lose saddle.


----------

